# Natural yogurt in shakes?



## supersonic (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm trying to think of ways I can work abit smarter to get some extra calories in my diet. I already add peanut butter to my shakes, so would natural yogurt and possibly some honey be a good idea?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Try adding oats


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yogurt, honey, oats, EVOO, peanut butter, ice cream, cream, coconut milk, quark, fromage frais... lots of options of things to add to shakes that help with protein and/or upping the kcals.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Give that a try?


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tom90

That looks nice

I have something similar but no yogurt and peanut butter instead of the cashew Might give that a go.


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Reckon that shake could be used as a meal replacement almost! would mean im eating enough!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

More peanut butter.

I actually wished I did the "get as many calories as possible" bulking method because I f*cking love the stuff.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> View attachment 110462
> 
> 
> Give that a try?


Thats one beast of a shake... going to have to give that a go in the week!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lukeg said:


> Thats one beast of a shake... going to have to give that a go in the week!


I've swapped the Cashew nuts for Almonds and it was very nice. Used MP's Choc Smooth Impact Whey and it tasted great. Might try it warmed up next time


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Going to replace the cashews with the hazlenuts I have, should go nicely with the choc cookie whey I have!


----------



## supersonic (Sep 25, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the replies!

Went shopping today and got quite a few supplies including natural yogurt and quark. I use MP's bedtime extreme with a tablespoon of peanut butter before bed at the moment. Has anyone added quark to their pre-bedtime shake? Or would that just taste awful?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

My mass shake:

100g whey

100g blended oats

2 bananas

2 spoons peanut butter

1/2 an avocado

2 spoons honey

600ml whole milk

macros:

Kcals-1803, carbs-201g, fat-66g, protein-121g


----------

